# has anyone used Plantmax t5 bulbs?



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Any input on this brand? A local garden supply has these for about $12 a bulb and if they are comparable to Midday etc. then i might give them a try. thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Do they provide a spectral output graph of the light they emit.
That's the only way to tell if they will be any good for growing plants.


----------

